# whats a rugby players diet?



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

Was watching the rugger today and was wondering what kind of diet these MEN are on? And what workouts these guys must do? Any rugby players here share some insight to their size?


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Attached is one that I got from my old lecturer who is strength and conditioner for Wakefield Wildcats rugby league team!!! Good for a pre season bulk!!!

Wildcats Bulking.doc


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Its a weird mate, you split your year into phases, and eat according to your goals for that phase.

You do get through a lot of carbs though, and easy to loose 2 to 4 kg in a match.

So on Friday you you can start the cold jacket spuds and beans on toast and on match day toast n scrambled eggs is cool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Code13 said:


> Attached is one that I got from my old lecturer who is strength and conditioner for Wakefield Wildcats rugby league team!!! Good for a pre season bulk!!!


cant talk about that mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Top level rugby players are pretty massive, I think its all down to genetics. They are good at rugby BECAUSE they have big frames and are naturally big guys, i doubt a naturally very small/thin guy can eat his way to that sort of size.

But i do know that they are eating machines and particularly the larger guys consume an enormous amount of calories


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> Top level rugby players are pretty massive, I think its all down to genetics. They are good at rugby BECAUSE they have big frames and are naturally big guys, i doubt a naturally very small/thin guy can eat his way to that sort of size.
> 
> But i do know that they are eating machines and particularly the larger guys consume an enormous amount of calories


In relation to anybody who bodybuilds no they aren't.

Average weight for a back at 5ft10 would be around 15-15.5 stone, hardly massive in all honesty.

They are built for speed and power, not for size. :thumbup1:


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> Top level rugby players are pretty massive, I think its all down to genetics. They are good at rugby BECAUSE they have big frames and are naturally big guys, i doubt a naturally very small/thin guy can eat his way to that sort of size.
> 
> But i do know that they are eating machines and particularly the larger guys consume an enormous amount of calories


Would you say more calories than a bulking bodybuilder ?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> In relation to anybody who bodybuilds no they aren't.
> 
> Average weight for a back at 5ft10 would be around 15-15.5 stone, hardly massive in all honesty.
> 
> They are built for speed and power, not for size. :thumbup1:


Agree 100%! My brother always goes on about how massive rugby players are. I told him it's nothing compared to bbers so I wouldn't be impressed. I watched a game with him and the biggest guy he had to show me was like 17st, about 20%bf at 6'3; tall, yes; large frame, yes...big, as in muscular? No! Dunno if Jonah Lomu's poor showing at that bbing comp he did was to do with some health problem, but I imagine most rugby players would be little more impressive if they dieted down. I might be wrong though. No to diss them, it's just that like you say they are NOT big (when you consider 250lbs shredded big).


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

depends what people define as big. at my uni people define me as ****ing big etc. but im not at all compared to some of the guys i know round my way. so its all in a definition. to the public rugby players are big, some of them are massive.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tuna_man said:


> Top level rugby players are pretty massive, I think its all down to genetics. *They are good at rugby BECAUSE they have big frames and are naturally big guys,* i doubt a naturally very small/thin guy can eat his way to that sort of size.
> 
> But i do know that they are eating machines and particularly the larger guys consume an enormous amount of calories


Explain Peter Stringer... :whistling:


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

I think they look more like strength/powerlifter types.

You wont get a rugby player looking like a bodybuilder, too much cardio and every rugby wights training program ive seen was based around power-lifting reps


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

i grew up playing rugby and was a big lad in the game during my school years, between 15-17 stone, but now as a 21 stone unit, i eclipse most pro rugby players i knowsee on a day to day basis. inluding alot fo top league union and union players. I might sweat like a **** on the treadmill, biut id fancy my chances in a ruk!

a rugby players diet ( that i know of) consists of pies, beer and a **** load of situps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

walks said:


> I think they look more like strength/powerlifter types.
> 
> You wont get a rugby player looking like a bodybuilder, too much cardio and every rugby wights training program ive seen was based around power-lifting reps


i train with/in the same gym as, a pro rugby team and rarely see any of then lift lower tham 10 reps. infact. most of them seem more interested in abs and biceps then anything else!


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

By pretty massive, i didnt necessarily mean they looked good or had impressive physiques, but simply that they are quite bulky compared to the general population.

Of course bodybuilders hold a lot more actual muscle as they are ripped, and a lot of rugby players tend to be fat fecks, and i prefer a bodybuilder physique any day.

But when ripped up, your average non steroid-using bodybuilder doesnt weigh that much and looks pretty normal in clothes, compared to your average prop who is relatively heavy without gear (albeit very fat also).

But when the top comes off its a different story

PS someone i know was telling me of a 20yr old rugby player he knew who was like 20st, and benching 165kg, but i always tend to hear people bigging up rugby players and dissing us BBers:cursing:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

to the fookin public anything is big .. most guys are weedy and tiny you see every day


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

At the end of the day its a different game.

Rugby players are built for quick responce and stamina, bodybuilders are built for asthetics.

I prefer (personal preference) a bit of both, without sounding gay a rugged BB is the look i am trying to achieve, but i have worked construction most of my life so i want a look that shows that. I'm also into MMA, so the perfect BB look is not for me.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Rugby players are built for size, strength and power.. not to look ripped, for a start you need some fat so you dont get your stomach removed every game. Speed x Mass i beleive is the forumla for power.. thats what we train for.. and in rugby power is everything (for the forwards anyway). Diet will be high protein.. high carbs and medium fats i suggest? Remember they train/play 6 days a week.. FULL time.. how many bodybuilders train 8 - 4 everyday? Lots of fitness is involved in the game. Seems to be a lot of people getting defensive about bber's in this thead? Cant compare a bb physique to a rugby.. they are for 2 totally different competitions..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

they are just big solid powerful guys, i woukld have thought they would have to eat quite a bit more food than we do as sprinting running etc everyday at their bodyweight must burn a shed load of cals


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmm.

A player's position on the field also affects his choice of diet, for example a prop may eat more protein, and a wing more carbohydrates. The total energy and therefore quantity of food may also vary considerably between players. For example, a lock weighing 115kg may need to eat 150g of extra chicken, fish or lean meat a day, plus another five slices of bread (or equivalent - I prefer quinoa or wild rice) and two fruits compared to a wing weighing 90kg.

In fact I'd say their diet and frequency of eating is remarkably similar to a BBer.

Carb loading the day before and usually the morning of a game boosts performance. Alcohol is a no-go for 24hrs before and ideally also after a match, due to its vasodilatory effect, which if you've been injured during the match, means it's not good.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Not sure if I'm out of line here, but Jonah Lomu was apparently massive when he was playing:










And then dieted down:










Now I don't know the ins and outs here and apparently he had health issues a while ago, but let's be honest he doesn't really look stage worthy here and he certainly has v little muscle. Now it's probably an unfair comparison as he hasn't played professionally for years (I think), but it's the only crossover of the sports I can find.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

19.5 inch guns..and hes not full of gear

hes also strong as fuk, read an interview on him before and he said he either benched 220k or 240

6 foot 5..19 and a half stone and running the 100m in 10.8s in his prime

he had to have a kdiney transplant, he was on a dialysis 6 days a week for up to 8 hours a day and was told that he may never walk again by Drs, yet he managed to return..says a lot about his character

a rugby player doesn't need to have the physique of a bber..like a football player wouldnt want to be as big as a rugby player


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Not sure if I'm out of line here, but Jonah Lomu was apparently massive when he was playing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do your research mate, he was seriously ill. Very unfair comparison to make IMO.

Rugby players are not competitive BBers, and vice versa, I hate the comparisons between the groups and hear it all the time at uni. They are two completely different sports. Ok most rugger players would look cack on stage compared to those that actually compete but in that same vein.. most BBers would get murdered on the pitch fitness/stamina/agility wise, yet nobody mentions that lol.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Lomu in his peak playing days was 142kg

In those bb pics he was 114kg after 4 years of kidney problems and dieting


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes jonah lomu is big. compard to a profesiionaly bodybuilder of course he isnt but to the average joe he is massive. as has been said in his prime he was over 140kg and moved with great agility.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Do your research mate, he was seriously ill. Very unfair comparison to make IMO.
> 
> Rugby players are not competitive BBers, and vice versa, I hate the comparisons between the groups and hear it all the time at uni. They are two completely different sports. Ok most rugger players would look cack on stage compared to those that actually compete but in that same vein.. most BBers would get murdered on the pitch fitness/stamina/agility wise, yet nobody mentions that lol.


I don't understand how you could get offended by that post; read it again, I mentioned his health issues. I'm not denying it's not stupid comparing the two; I just don't think rugby players should be called "massive" on a bbing forum, cos dieted down they're not.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol I'm not offended in the slightest mate, you misunderstand me! You just used the word 'apparently' and I know you'd do your research before commenting on someone like Phil Heath etc, Jonah almost faced spending the rest of his life in a wheelchair. I was just agreeing with you that it was indeed, an unfair comparison to make


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

To the OP; I suspect their is no simple answer to this one. The diet will vary according the player and the objectives of their diet. There will be a multitude of different factors that influence their diet.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

can i point out the obvious flaw in any comment referring to jonah lomu..........

he was a winger, or at least on that side of the field so im assuming some people here are trying to compare him to props, 2nds rows, etc

rugby players are big, theyre not massive and over the past few years theyve become more gym monkey then they once were

on the evidence of rugby players i know they eat pies and kebabs


----------



## MDM23 (Feb 24, 2008)

walks said:


> Lomu in his peak playing days was 142kg
> 
> In those bb pics he was 114kg after 4 years of kidney problems and dieting


He was never 142kg, more like 124kg. Think u got the numbers mixed up lol


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Their diet varies, some are gentic freaks some of them are jokes - one of my best mate is a pro rugby player, he is over between 112-118kg and does 100m in sub 11sec. He trains his **** off - his diet is not spot on nut his training demands are such he can get away with his sweet tooth. He is a genetic freak, trained weights since 16 which gives you a massive advantage. At 6ft 3 he squat 200Kg for 4 in season not going to failure, he is completely natural, I tried to get him on the Mt2 he was scared he would fail drugs test.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Lol I'm not offended in the slightest mate, you misunderstand me! You just used the word 'apparently' and I know you'd do your research before commenting on someone like Phil Heath etc, Jonah almost faced spending the rest of his life in a wheelchair. I was just agreeing with you that it was indeed, an unfair comparison to make


Yeah I did check it out mate but wasn't 100% on the severity of his illness etc or it's implications RE him getting up on stage. Thinking about it though Tom Prince had to retire due to kidney failure and I suppose it is remarkable that Jonah managed to get in the condition he did; esp if he has to severely limit his protein intake.

It is completely pointless comparing the two sports, but in terms of bigness, rugby players (in certain positions) are large in stature and are fairly strong, fast, agile I imagine. They're suited well for what they do obviously, but I hate hearing they're "massive" from people cos I just wanna show them a pic of ronnie and tell them to stfu :lol:


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> A player's position on the field also affects his choice of diet, for example a prop may eat more protein, and a wing more carbohydrates. The total energy and therefore quantity of food may also vary considerably between players. For example, a lock weighing 115kg may need to eat 150g of extra chicken, fish or lean meat a day, plus another five slices of bread (or equivalent - I prefer quinoa or wild rice) and two fruits compared to a wing weighing 90kg.
> 
> ...


I was watching Sky Sports News last week and they were talking to premier league managers(football) about players drinking before the game because it's supposed to help in some way. Majority of them just said it's not in there dieatary plans, but back in the day players regularly drank 1-2 glasses of wine before games !


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MT29 said:


> I was watching Sky Sports News last week and they were talking to premier league managers(football) about players drinking before the game because it's supposed to help in some way. Majority of them just said it's not in there dieatary plans, but back in the day players regularly drank 1-2 glasses of wine before games !


That might be because it increases aggression?


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> That might be because it increases aggression?


Nah doubt that, 1-2 glasses increase aggresion ?


----------



## mick armstrong (Nov 23, 2005)

played rugby for 15 years its mainly moderate protein and high carbs and a lot of training 3 days rugby training 3 days gym and 1 match day thats was my average week


----------

